# Game Create  auf Debian



## SaschW (27. Feb. 2011)

hallo 
kann mir einer hier erklähren wie ich Game Create auf Debain 5.0 insterliren kann


----------



## Quest (28. Feb. 2011)

Erstmal würde ich dir empfehlen einen eigenen User, z.B. 'gamecreate' dafür anzulegen.
In seinem Home-Verzeichnis erstellst du dann ein eigenes Verzeichnis 'bin' für die Daten.
Dorthin lädst du dann den Gamecreate-Client herunter und führst ihn - wichtig: als User gamecreate - aus.
Er fragt dich dann beim ersten Start schon nach Einstellungen wie GC-Domainname und Passwort.
Lass den Client am Besten im Hintergrund laufen mit einem Kommando wie
./gamecreate_x86 & 
(ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie das Binary von dem Client genau heißt. Das '&' am Schluss sorgt dafür, dass der Prozess in den Hintergrund geschoben wird)
Dann läuft das ding und du kannst den Server vom Panel aus verwalten.

Bedenke aber, dass GameCreate primär auf Windows-Server spezialisiert ist. Für viele Spiele liegen dem GC-Fileserver keine Linux-Files vor, z.B. für CoD4.
Da musst du dann gucken welchen Binarypfad Gamecreate aufzurufen versucht und die Linuxdaten des Spiels selbst dorthin hochladen.


----------



## SaschW (1. März 2011)

*Game Create*

Jo danke so hab jetzt erstma das problem wen ihabe datei jetzt die rechte auf chmod 777 gestetzt weil vorher kam keine berechtigung 
 jetzt kommt server:~/gc1# ./GameCreate-Setup.linux-x86.run
-bash: ./GameCreate-Setup.linux-x86.run: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
server:~/gc1#


wo liegt da das problem oder der fehler


----------



## Till (1. März 2011)

schua doch mal mit:

ls -la

nach, ob die Datei GameCreate-Setup.linux-x86.run wirklich in dem Verzeichnis liegt und ob sie ausführbar ist.


----------



## SaschW (1. März 2011)

*GC*

das ging schnell ja das hab ich schon und die rechte manuel auf 777 gesetzt
 und kommt ja die fehler meldung auch wen ich chmod 777 kommt keine datei gefunden


----------



## F4RR3LL (1. März 2011)

Wie Till schon schrieb, du wirst schlicht und ergreifend im falschen Verzeichniss sein.


----------



## SaschW (1. März 2011)

*Gc*

Ne bin im richtigen verzeichniss da ist ja die datei (GameCreate-Setup.linux-x86.run) nur findet er beim befehl keine 

Na vieleicht kan mir ja einer über TeamSpeak3 hielfe leisten 
Ts3 daten 188.138.90.132:9987


----------



## F4RR3LL (1. März 2011)

Nutzt du ein 32 oder 64 Bit OS? Wenn 64 bit .... ia32-libs dazuinstallieren.


----------



## SaschW (2. März 2011)

*GC*

Danke Danke für die schnelle und auch genaue hielfe hier vielen dank es hat geklapt


----------



## SaschW (2. März 2011)

*GC*

Ok hier bin ich ma wieder leider
das wars leider nicht
so GameCreate läuft jetzt

Jetzt hab ich das Problem das wen ich ein game server insterlire ( Day of Defeat 1.3) wird der server bei GC online angezeigt also Status running so weit ok
so wen ich die ip dan bei steam eingebe findet er den nicht 
und bei hlsv hab ich timeout
kann mir da einer weiter helfen


----------



## SaschW (2. März 2011)

Zitat von SaschW:


> Ok hier bin ich ma wieder leider
> das wars leider nicht
> so GameCreate läuft jetzt
> 
> ...


ach so hier noch ne fehler meldung  die bei gc steht 
This server has failed to start several times in a row, indicating a problem with the server. View this servers Failure Reports for more information.


----------



## SaschW (3. März 2011)

Zitat von SaschW:


> ach so hier noch ne fehler meldung  die bei gc steht
> This server has failed to start several times in a row, indicating a problem with the server. View this servers Failure Reports for more information.


Stop	GameCreate stopped Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:10:35	 
Fail	Process failure (Server crashed?)	03/03/2011 13:10:35	 
Start	GameCreate attempted to start Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:10:13	 
Stop	GameCreate stopped Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:10:07	 
Fail	Process failure (Server crashed?)	03/03/2011 13:10:07	 
Start	GameCreate attempted to start Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:09:40	 
Stop	GameCreate stopped Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:09:33	 
Fail	Process failure (Server crashed?)	03/03/2011 13:09:33	 
Start	GameCreate attempted to start Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:09:10	 
Stop	GameCreate stopped Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:09:04	 
Fail	Process failure (Server crashed?)	03/03/2011 13:09:03	 
Start	GameCreate attempted to start Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:08:39	 
Stop	GameCreate stopped Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:08:33	 
Fail	Process failure (Server crashed?)	03/03/2011 13:08:33	 
Start	GameCreate attempted to start Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:08:09	 
Stop	GameCreate stopped Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:08:03	 
Fail	Process failure (Server crashed?)	03/03/2011 13:08:03	 
Start	GameCreate attempted to start Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:07:38	 
Stop	GameCreate stopped Day of Defeat Server.	03/03/2011 13:07:32	 
Fail	Process failure (Server crashed?)

Putty:

LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:42:37 2011: SSL_read returned: -1 (SSL_get_error:5, errno:104, WSA:104)
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:42:45 2011: SSL pipe not connected, attempting to connect
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:42:45 2011: Master address(es): eu1.master.gamecreate.com,eu2.master.gamecreate.com
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:42:45 2011: FTP connections are not permitted
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:42:46 2011: Got ip of '94.75.231.5' for eu1.master.gamecreate.com
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:42:46 2011: Begin connection attempt
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:42:46 2011: Connect TCP socket
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:42:46 2011: TCP connected, create new SSL instance
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:42:46 2011: Bind SSL to TCP socket
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:42:46 2011: Begin SSL negotiation
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:42:51 2011: SSL negotiation complete
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:42:51 2011: Attempting domain login: XXXXXX/XXXXXX
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:03 2011: ** Stop GameCreate Booking: ID 9436369 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:03 2011: PID: 2944 does not exist
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Remove directory: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/dod/gclogs/9436369 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Got file, name: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/dod/dod_chemille.cfg, size: 244 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Got file, name: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/dod/dod_railroad2_b2.cfg, size: 250 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Got file, name: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/dod/dod_donner.cfg, size: 242 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Got file, name: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/dod/dod_anzio.cfg, size: 240 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Got file, name: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/dod/dod_lennon_b2.cfg, size: 244 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Got file, name: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/dod/port27015.cfg, size: 2414 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Got file, name: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/dod/motd27015.txt, size: 32 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Got file, name: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/dod/dod_saints.cfg, size: 242 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Got file, name: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/dod/dod_harrington.cfg, size: 250 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Got file, name: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/dod/mapcycle27015.txt, size: 245 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Got file, name: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/dod/addons/amxmodx/configs/27015plugins.ini, size: 0 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: ** Start GameCreate Booking: ID 9436369 **
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: Launching process: /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/hlds_run -game dod -norestart -console +ip %server:ip %+port %serverort %+maxplayers 16 +servercfgfile port27015.cfg +exec port27015.cfg +map dod_anzio -sport 27020 +localinfo amxx_plugins "addons/amxmodx/configs/27015plugins.ini" +localinfo amxx_modules "addons/amxmodx/configs/modules27015.ini" +mapcyclefile mapcycle27015.txt from directory /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver
LOG: Fri Mar  4 09:43:09 2011: Setting process affinity mask is disabled in this build


----------



## Quest (4. März 2011)

Der GC-Client versucht diesen Befehl auszuführen um den Server zu starten:

```
/home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver/hlds_run -game dod -norestart -console +ip  %server:ip %+port %server:port %+maxplayers  16 +servercfgfile port27015.cfg +exec port27015.cfg +map dod_anzio  -sport 27020 +localinfo amxx_plugins  "addons/amxmodx/configs/27015plugins.ini" +localinfo amxx_modules  "addons/amxmodx/configs/modules27015.ini" +mapcyclefile  mapcycle27015.txt from directory /home/gc1/gamecreate/hlserver
```
Da fällt mir schon mal auf, dass in der Kommandozeile die Parameter für IP und Port nicht übergeben wurden.
Wende dich damit am Besten an das Forum von GameCreate, die haben mir bei so Sachen auch immer gut weitergeholfen. Vor allem Kybber weiß echt wovon er spricht.


----------

